# Maxi cosi priori opinions



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

maxi cosi priori question- I wrote one and then was editing it but someone responded so I am putting it back- I thought this would be a good car seat but now I am reading bad reviews. the thing is that there are not a lot of places IRL where I can easily compare car seats so I am researching online mostly and trying to order online. I realize that I think I just need to get myself somewhere to see these in person, rather than ordering from Target and then returning it possibly!

Bottom line, I know they are following the same safety standards, so I am looking for one that also has Comfort. What is the most comfortable one for a baby just out of the infant car seat age? I would be okay with getting a different one when he was older if I had to. But what is a good comfortable car seat that the baby doesn't mind beign in?! Kind of overwhelming but mostly I just need to go see them IRL and then Iwill know.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi! I own one. It's a great seat IF you're willing and aware that you'll need another convertible seat after this one.

My DD could only rear-face in it to around 14 months old- she outgrew it by height. It has a VERY very short shell. Here are some comparison pics for you!

http://s348.photobucket.com/albums/q...a/Car%20Seats/

The Priori is on the second page of my photobucket album... it's the brown and orange one. My DD had already outgrown it in that picture, she was about 18 months old there, I think.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks Windycitymom. I am okay with getting a bigger one when we need one. But is the maxi cosi comfortable for the baby? Any recommendations on ones that are? thanks


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The maxi cosi isn't made by a company I'd trust with my kids' life... personally...

I think a lot of seats are comfortable for babies AND will last (no need to buy extra stuff to be tossed in a landfill eventually if you don't need to)

My top current convertible choices would be the true fit and the radian seats.

-Angela


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

*algena* when you say true fit do you mean like these?
http://www.target.com/s?keywords=tru...bx_1_1&x=0&y=0
like the first one in this list? I guess obviously you do- sorry, tired and over thinking things right now!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

The Maxi-Cosi seat is comfy, yes.

I agree with alegna. We have a Radian XTSL for DD1 (check out the photos in that link- it's the newest addition, the flowery one) and it is sooo comfy looking. Memory foam







She loves it.

The True Fit is the one you linked to







We've never owned one but I've heard wonderful things!







We just need slim seats for our car, which is why we have Radians now.

In regards to alegnas response about not trusting the Maxi Cosi seat.. I believe she is talking about Dorel Juvenile Group. I've had numerous issues with Dorel seats before (Dorel makes Maxi Cosi, Safety 1st, and Cosco seats, not sure if there are any others, sorry!) and I know that there have been issues found by other people as well. The Maxi Cosi seat is one of the better Dorel seats I have owned, and does not compare in any way to the Cosco Scenera or highback boosters with their flimsy plastic. Similar, yes, but not exactly in the same boat.

Still though, I'd be wary and do your research on Dorel. I won't trash my current Dorel seats, but I'm not looking to buy another one either.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I do not know about the Priori, but the Maxi Cosi Mico (called the Citi in Europe) which has received excellent reviews from European safety testers. I frankly trust the ADAC tests more than what's out here in the US (ADAC is the German AAA and they test all seats on the market yearly). The Mico was the safest infant bucket around when used with the base (Which comes for free in the US, one has to buy it extra in Europe). Maxi Cosi used to belong to someone else than Dorel, it was a dutch company that just got bought out, very much like Teutonia got bought out by Rubbermaid, which doesn't make their strollers bad at all.
As for the quality, the Mico is well made. The Priori has a shorter lifespan due to hits limits, I'd opt for a Radian if money is no issue.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks! typing on e handed w baby on lap-

I had actually ordered the maxi cosi from target online- should get it any day- but now I think I will return it.

so what are the variables between true fit or radian? I vcan onlt order online so others' opinions count. I could go to a store but would rather online- don' t know of stores near gere that carry those,

I heard-last night in my mdc research= that maxi cosi europe is a totally different product than mc ysa which i didn't knowhen I ordered.

theradian in the photo looks weired like too tall and slim? I am keaning tiwards trye fit
any opinions on any of this? thans


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Would a pic of the radian installed in our vehicle help?









Here's one shot of it, it's in the middle, next to a Safety 1st Complete Air and a Graco MyRide: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2462755_n.jpg

The Radian is an excellent seat, it has a steel frame and I do recall there being a story in the news about a radian that was in a car when a parking garage fell on top of it.. The only thing standing was the Radian. I'd choose one over any standard plastic seat, it's very sturdy. It folds for travel, also. The Radian XTSL rear faces to 45lbs and forward faces to 80lbs. It will likely get all kids to a very safe age to move to a booster.

The TrueFit is just wayy to big and bulky, IMO. I know alot of people love it but I'm not a huge fan of the size.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snapdragon* 
I heard-last night in my mdc research= that maxi cosi europe is a totally different product than mc ysa which i didn't knowhen I ordered.

I think BuyBuyBaby has Radians







Diapers.com has awesome free return shipping so I'd buy from there just in case, even if you just want to check out the seats. I know they carry the RadianXTSL, not sure if they have the True Fit.

I was under the same impression about the Maxi Cosi seats- I thought they were made by a different manufacturer in Europe and just got bought out by Dorel in the US. Hmm.. Anyone know?


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Maxi Cosi Europe and Maxi Cosi US/Canada and two completely different companies. Maxi Cosi here in Dorel.

Both the True Fit and the Radians are great seats. Radians can be tricky in some cars, but they are fantastic seats when they install. The have a lovely tall shell and high top slots, plus either a 40lb or 45lb rearfacing limit depending exactly which you order (The 80SL and XTSL have the 45lbs).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I hate the Priori; I find it to be overpriced, with a short shell and even my very skinny 2yo couldn't wedge her shoulders into it. There are far better seats for the money!


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm, we have two MC Prioris, one for DS and one for the baby on the way. I've found the seat to be pretty wonderful, especially rear-facing. When we bought the first one (nearly 2 years ago) it had very good safety reviews. Maybe their standards have changed?









My 22-month-old still fits in it just fine...


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

OP!

I just had a HUGE ISSUE WITH MY PRIORI!

I got it out because we were going to need it for today. I was threading the straps for my DD2 so they'd fit, and the locking mechanism wouldn't lock. This is a common problem with Dorel seats (they issued recalls on some of their seats in the past, I believe) so I'm just freaking out. PLEASE check your seat when you get it if you decide to keep it. I'm calling Dorel today I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the warning WindyCityMom (and the photos too!) So glad to have mdc people for all this good advice or I would have no idea bout this kind of thing. The priori arrived today but due to all the feedback I am thinking I am going to return it. I really need to get to somewhere where I can see these IRL and not just online so I can decide! Every type of store that sells these is a little far but I may just have to make the trip this weeekend.
Thanks!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

No problem!







hope you find a seat that works out well for you! You could try posting in your "Tribal area" and see if anyone near you has one of the seats and would let you check theirs out


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

oh and Dorel had me return the seat and is sending me a brand new Priori. I don't need it though







but oh well. My youngest has about 5 months left in it, so not worth it for us to use.


----------

